# Topeka Trial



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

2dogs said:


> Any news?


*Windy and cold

QUAL 

1. Try-Batman/Stine
2. Dewey....don't know which dog...sorry

Aaron*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks Aaron, how 'd you dog do?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Win-e*



Tulsa Slim said:


> Thanks Aaron, how 'd you dog do?


Paul she was not called back to the fourth. Win-e had a nice trial, the weather was very rough. I would guess 35 mph on the water blind and there were 17 to the water blind and 7 called back to the marks. Very nice grounds good tests just wish mother nature would have cooperated. I guess it is better than when I left home yesterday morning.....3 inches of snow on the ground  One other placement I remembered was that Anderson's dog received the RJ.

Aaron


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

I am looking for any information on the Open, somebody must know something, or was it so cold the old intelligent dogs went back home! :lol:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

Congrats Jay Stine.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open*

*Open Results: Eckett Sweep's!!

1. Downtown Dusty Brown  
2. #28 Megan
3. #17 Hook
4. #10 Eli
RJ Zoom

Don't know the Jams: Way to go Team Downtown!!!! Congratz to Fred, Dan, and Missy!!!!!!

Am Callbacks
4,6,8,10,13,16,17,20,27,29,30,32,33,42

Aaron*


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats team dusty.


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Just got home from the trial, talk about cold and very windy.


----------



## aaron james (Jun 14, 2005)

*derby*

Any derby news? :?


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats to Dusty and the crew. I believe he was dog#8 in the AM also, any news there?


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats to all


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

chester said:


> ACEBLDRS said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Dusty and the crew. I believe he was dog#8 in the AM also, any news there?
> ...


*AM Results:

1. Chubby- Morehouse
2. Zoom-Carlisle
3. Dusty- Heard  
4. Mike Loggins...not sure which dog...sorry

don't know jams....

Congratz Team Downtown on a great weekend!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats To Team Dusty! Way to go


----------



## eli reichman (Mar 8, 2005)

*Congrats Carol and Chubby*

Carol Morehouse has been a playing the Field Trial game many years now. I'm pretty sure that Chubby is her first FC-AFC - the AFC end of it was just accompished last weekend at NWMRC. For those of you who don't know her- Carol is as fine of a person as you'll meet. She is an accomplished FT Judge, Handler and works tirelessly for KCRC fulfilling many club duties. Congrats to Carol and Chubby from your home club, KCRC.


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Any Derby Results?


----------



## eli reichman (Mar 8, 2005)

*Q congrats too*

Another KCRC congrats to Stephanie Batman and Sandra Anderson for Try's 1st place finish at Topeka's Q.


----------

